# Strange Belly sound



## hjmledman (May 12, 2015)

I posted earlier about our Penny having strange poop. She has started eating and the poop is back to normal. HOWEVER, she has not gained her weight back, and there's a strange sound in her stomach. You know when you've just eaten a big meal and it sounds like a little bubble zips up through your digestive system? Not really a gurgle, but more like a little bubble making a medium to high-pitched sound as it makes its way to your throat for its exit. That's the sound. Anyone know if this is something I should be worried about? 

Thanks for any help!! :wf lutino: - Melinda


----------



## hjmledman (May 12, 2015)

She also does this thing occasionally where she opens her mouth up really wide. Not often, but once a week or something. Thanks!


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Not sure what it is...Milo was adjusting his crop the other day and made a tiny little burp sound, but all seemed ok...hmm.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The mouth-opening is how they adjust their crop and is normal unless it's really excessive (like, constantly, all day long). I have occasionally heard belly noises like that from my birds, but if it becomes associated with other symptoms or further weight loss, then I'd get a vet check.


----------



## hjmledman (May 12, 2015)

That's fascinating about adjusting the crop! It makes sense, though, now that you explain it. Thanks for the info! I haven't heard the gurgling belly sound for a while now, so it must have been something that resolved itself!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I've also noticed that tongue movement and beak grinding can sound like weird digestive noises if you're not used to them. You'll learn what's normal for her over time.


----------



## hjmledman (May 12, 2015)

So, Penny's stomach started doing it again, now all the time. It just sounds like indigestion. But she's super happy, no weight loss (she's actually gained back all she lost when we first got her), absolutely no signs of sickness like staying in the bottom of the cage, sitting in corners or fluffing up. She sneezes a few times a day when she wakes up, or if a fan is on (her wings are clipped). But that's it. Normal poop. Normal eating and drinking. Anyone else ever have a bird with a gurgling tummy?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe try some probiotics?

Also, just fyi, I would not have ceiling fans on even with a clipped bird. They can still get startled and fly very high for a short distance, or can surprise you when their flights begin to grow back in. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## hjmledman (May 12, 2015)

Oh!! Good to know!! Thanks, Enigma! She just never got more than two feet off the ground, but great point! Especially if she's already riding on my shoulder. Two more feet is almost to the fan. Yikes!

Any suggestions on probiotics? Do they sell them at a vet or pet store? I wouldn't have a clue about dosing that.


----------

